# American Cancer Society says YES - First Rule Podcast



## Chukin'Vape (30/7/18)

The American Cancer Society has endorsed Vaping as a MUCH safer alternative than Combustible Tobacco. Go check out our chat on this topic - oh and share this video with people who have been spreading these anti-vaping campaign articles on Facebook etc etc -

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------

